# Sky Gardens in DIFC



## ferrisdubai (Jun 2, 2013)

My lowdown on Sky Gardens, for those wanting a review:

Pros: 
o	Great location if you work in DIFC
o	Very well furnished flats (Fendi furniture is top notch)

Cons
o	Forget about talking to someone about your tenancy conditions (the poor guys who are contact points cannot cope with so many people complaining)
o	Security deposits can take a LONG time to be returned (the finance guys either just don’t care or, again, are just to stretched to process them)
o	Common areas are horribly maintained (the pool is specially in a dire situation, with broken chairs and a stinky smell coming out of the drains)
o	Rules change along the way and they just don’t care (AC was going to start to be charged half-way through the tenancy contract… Suddenly the send us many retroactive bills all at once, that we couldn’t check and, naturally, that started many months before we even moved. Dismal lack of respect)
o	They often play the blame game: tell you to complain with the guy in the reception desk, who says he cannot do anything and sends you back to the guy on the phone, who never picks it up and also pretends he doesn’t read his e-mails… So you go back to the guy in the reception desk, who tells you again there is nothing he can do. Some sort of 21st century Kafkan novel focused on real-estate.
o	They sequester your security deposit (of AED 10,000) and say they will deduct anything they want from it (even if that means the AC bills that you were surprised to find out you would have to pay)

Long story short: if you like good furniture but don’t care about being treated as some sort of peasant with no rights, it is a great place.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Was on my list of potential places but will give that a body swerve!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Many of your Cons could be attributed to most buildings in Dubai.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to Dubai. Lol


----------



## LNO2013 (Jun 20, 2013)

I had exactly the same problem! Not sure if you had to deal with Mazaya, but these guys are simply rubbish! It's been 5 months that I left the building and still chasing them for my security deposit. Also, I completely agree regarding the common areas, you cannot even enjoy the pool because all the chairs are broken and there is this awful smell! Terrible experience...


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,

guess the weak management is a result of the investors troubles:
Just Google: "Sky Gardens DIFC Trial Dubai". Everybody wants the payed 
monye out of the property. Dont see whos is interested in a sustainable business there.

It's a shame i have to take that Building off my List. Currently I am in the DAMAC Park Towers
but not happy there either. Any Idea who runs an acceptable propertiy in DIFC?

Roland


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

weissr said:


> Hi,
> 
> guess the weak management is a result of the investors troubles:
> Just Google: "Sky Gardens DIFC Trial Dubai". Everybody wants the payed
> ...


"Far as I can tell it doesn't exist in DIFC", he writes whilst eyeing up both buildings from his office window.


----------



## Zenettii (May 26, 2013)

The Wife and I Move here a few months back. Dealt with Mazaya who are completely useless and do not offer any negotiations to the contract which is just pish poor business mentality. That said if you get beyond hope and fed up with them, copy in Shlash into your emails and he does have the power to offer compensations (shlash [at] mazayarealestate.ae)

We have just got our first Aircon bill through which is over 300AED. Seems expensive for a singe month(billed 30/11/2013-31/12/2013) but they seem to have misplaced our first bill that we never got from them, so maybe it's 2-3 months rolled into one?


*Good news:*
This tower is in a great location geographically and once you no longer need to deal with Mazaya's staff anymore you can get by happily in life.
DIFC now has a supermarket (Choithrams) which is great for us to avoid Dubai Mall (Waitrose) (mall is only 15 mins walk)
They have just replaced the chairs around the pool roof, but the jacuzzi is still being fixed and has been since before we moved in.
The windows just got cleaned and you can now see outside.
The 'refurb' of the gardens is slowly progressing. My level is done but to be honest it still a big empty space of nothingness that is barely used but the good news is it's happening. 
The in house massage place (For woman only!) seems good (according to my wife)
The pool is fairly stylish compared to some of the hotel ones we used when we first got here.

*The ugly:*
They could replace the gardens with squash courts, a nice gym, tennis court or something that might actually get used and maybe even help build a community here.
The life guard at the pool has no English skills at all
The dry cleaners on the ground floor is shockingly bad. We've had 2 bits of clothing ruined by them and a bunch not 'pressed' when we paid for that. So now we just use champion cleaners who come and pick up and drop off.
There is a new building about to be finished next to us, so if you have a south facing apartment it's just a rubbish view, get a west/east/north facing apartment for a nice/better view.
Cockroaches: We've seen 3 in total, all came about around the same time (a family?). Believe it was caused by the people next door but the problem seems to have gone away.
The rubbish chute is constantly blocked! very annoying.
Jacuzzi is still in repairs, has been since before we joined. 


*Overview*
To be honest, it's not a bad place to live once you get passed the administration aspect. But from our short stay in Dubai so far, it seems that this is the case everywhere. When we first got here we had countless meetings with the estate agents at Better Homes, and I tell you know these guys are the worst I've ever dealt with in my life. They are clueless about the average prices and what you can get for your money and even at one point had people turn up over an hour late or not even turn up at all to meetings. So after that we never went back to them. They made Mazaya look good. :tongue:

Sky Gardens has a lot of potential to offer so much more. As mentioned above about convert the garden spaces (one every 7 floors) into something useful, there is also a big space on the room, and around the lower floors which are almost untouched. They could easily have a cafe there, small store, or anything else useful and ideally cheaper than you find it in DIFC building.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

weissr said:


> Any Idea who runs an acceptable propertiy in DIFC?


Second year in the Rolex Tower for me and no reason to leave. Have heard that the Maze Tower is pretty nice too. Some colleagues are staying in the Limestone House and are also happy.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

It surprises me sometimes hearing what is going on with these freehold property rentals. 

If anyone is looking for good service, than go that wasl.ae. This is the government real estate agency, and their service has impressed me from day 1:

- Contract renewal process 30 minutes 
- 4 cheques (Huhhh: You can even pay by creditcard!!!)
- No erratic price increases
- High quality properties. In our case a Villa, who's finishing and space surprises every visitor.
- You will never be asked to leave the property
- Pricing is lower than the market average

Maintenance:

- Maintenance is superb (Done by Imdaad, another semi government company) Example: AC broken: within an hour they are there, also on Fridays, and also after office hours!
- Proper call center, with call log tracking. You can also log and follow your case via tenant portal on the internet
- No additional charges. Never been charged for any maintenance issue we faced in our property

It maybe a bit of a pain to get trough the waiting list to find a property, but once with them, you never leave.


----------



## Geo14 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello, 

We are considering taking an apartment in sky gardens (we have just moved to dubai so this is our first experience of renting here) - this forum has been very helpful. 

I have to say come of the comments about sky gardens are a bit worrying - but sounds like there are similar issues in most buildings. We do really like the location and the flat is a good size for us. 

Few questions to anyone who lives in this building: 

1. How much roughly would we expect to pay per month for a/c in a 1 bed apartment? 
2. When we viewed the flat the pool was being fixed - the security guy said it should be finished within a month. However reading the comments on here I am not sure I believe this. Anyone in the building know anything about this? 

Any advice/info appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

